# Any piers in the bay?



## Nathanfont (Jul 11, 2019)

Not from around here and looking for any piers in the bay to catch some fish until the surf calms down. Is there anything around?? maybe lighted??


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

The bridges and a small pier on the North side of Bob Sikes, on the right as you are headed south to the beach.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

T-pier in Valparaiso or the dock at Florida park.
Another spot to try is Ross-Marler off to the east a little, good wade fishing there.


----------

